# miller lights



## spoker (Sep 15, 2012)

trying to get miller lighs to work right,i can hook up front light by itself and it works,hook up tail light by its self and it works,hook em bot up to generator and rear light wont work,tried,acouple ou generators and lights and the same thing happens,what amidoing wrong thanks for any reply


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Sep 15, 2012)

Check the bulbs, headlite bulb is more watts than the rear. If you use a headlite bulb in the taillight the 2 together use too many watts. and neither work


----------



## spoker (Sep 15, 2012)

*miller lites*

what watt should the front and rear wattage be,also on the headlite with 2 bulbs are the 2 bulbs ever on at the same time or is on brighter than the other,thank again


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Sep 16, 2012)

Check this out should help   http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/lighting/bulbs.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 16, 2012)

Check to make sure you have a complete circuit with proper grounding too- it's possible you are creating a loop or bad ground when you hook them both up. The point about the bulbs and generator is also a good one- if your generator is putting out too little for the combined power of the bulbs, then they'll both be dim.


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 17, 2012)

*So this isn't a post about beer?*

So this isn't a post about beer?


----------

